# How many miles do you have and what's gone wrong so far (under "normal" use)?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

*How many miles do you have and what's gone wrong so far (under "normal" use)?*

At 88k~ I've replaced the A/C compressor at 80k~ and the radiator at 70k~.










The rest of the parts replacement have been related to aftermarket FI HP/TQ, detonation, mis-shift, etc. So these are not what I consider to be a reliability issue for the GTO.

Overall, I'm very happy with the GTO.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

06 M6 ill hit 42k this week ... paint issues (chipping on drivers side door handle and dark maroon spot on the hood were the latch is/ i have torrid red) and i have a rear seal leak which i need to replace asap.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Parts that failed at no fault to my self.... silver trip peice on e-brake handle had to be glued down, paint chips on door handle, and slight clunk in the rear somewhere but I haven't had a free weekend to check it. Car will be in the air Sunday though. Car has been amazing so far with 63k.

Broken stuff from my friends accident... radiator, full drivers side front suspensiion, passenger tie rod, rim, bumper support, lower grill

Parts that failed at my fault.... brakes, tires, brakes, tires, brakes, tires, tires, AC high pressure line


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

wait .... jason your friend wrecked you gto?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Hmm, no paint chips on my door handle. Do you guys wear rings that could be contributing to this?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> wait .... jason your friend wrecked you gto?


I let him take it for a spin last year, and he didn't make it out of the parking lot. Insurance quoted me $8500ish to fix it. Found a front clip online and had it shipped on a palet. Ended up fixing it for about $2500ish. Wasted the rest of the money on a bike, vocation, ect... I kinda wish I would of bought a new front bumper but my paint is in bad enoguh shape if I were gonna do it I'd wanna repaint the whole car... and change the color.

He basically kicked the rear out and went up a curb at about 25mph.



batmans said:


> Hmm, no paint chips on my door handle. Do you guys wear rings that could be contributing to this?


It is a very common issue but I don't wear any rings or anything.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> Parts that failed at no fault to my self.... silver trip peice on e-brake handle had to be glued down, paint chips on door handle, *and slight clunk in the rear somewhere but I haven't had a free weekend to check it.* Car will be in the air Sunday though. Car has been amazing so far with 63k.


if you cant find anything wrong its that royal purple you use.. i used it once and changed it for torco. it made a HUGE difference.. also torco is cheaper.. win win. just my opinion:cheers

but i have 80k on my car and the only thing wrong with it is the steering wheel silver is bubbled and the radius rod bushings and strut bushings are shot also the rear tires wear really fast i think its a problem with the gas peddle


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I let him take it for a spin last year, and he didn't make it out of the parking lot. Insurance quoted me $8500ish to fix it. Found a front clip online and had it shipped on a palet. Ended up fixing it for about $2500ish. Wasted the rest of the money on a bike, vocation, ect... I kinda wish I would of bought a new front bumper but my paint is in bad enoguh shape if I were gonna do it I'd wanna repaint the whole car... and change the color.
> 
> He basically kicked the rear out and went up a curb at about 25mph.
> 
> ...


O wow and this is y the only ass print in my driver seat is mine lol.

ok back on topic.

Yes the door handle paint chip is common. I wanna try and find some aftermarket ones and have them painted. or someone on here selling a pair.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ..... i used it once and changed it for torco. it made a HUGE difference.. also torco is cheaper.. win win. just my opinion...... the rear tires wear really fast i think its a problem with the gas peddle


I'm happy with my Torco swap from the OEM fluid. But the SGO is more $$$ than pretty much anything on the market.

GTO tires wear out better than my NSX which barely makes 10k on the rear since the dam thing pulls so much G's.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow i got the rgo and didnt realize the sgo was that much more.. that is a lot but i only paid 9 bucks a qt and it still made a big improvement over the rp


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

20,050 today. A/C compressor 2 weeks after buying new in 06, and silver trim on steering wheel. Thats it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> wow i got the rgo and didnt realize the sgo was that much more.. that is a lot but i only paid 9 bucks a qt and it still made a big improvement over the rp


next time u might want to look into the SGO for more protection due to greater film strength.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Just under 13k on my '06 M6. The driver window has been broken twice by the raising/lowering mechanism going too far and the cover has come off the clutch pedal twice.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

6k. No drama. Yet.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

At 42k miles had to replace key cylinder ($380 !) And went ahead and ordered a new key (nearly $200 !!). Normal paint chipping too. Optima battery and of course, tires.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

35K. Door handle chips, seams behind rear seat pulling apart, steering wheel bubbles, passenger door lock pulls off, volume up button on steering wheel controls broke off, plastic tab on side of tail light broken so it pops out about 1/2" whenever I go through a carwash. Nothing major and 0 repairs so far just regularly changing fluids and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My CD player is shot, and some of the weatherstripping on the top corner of passenger door is messed up a little, but it doesn't leak. I do have to open the door to roll up the window if the door was opened and closed with the window down.


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

*05 GTO Problems*

2005 GTO - 3500 miles

Body Control Module (BCM) went bad. Trunk would not open from the remote or the button in the glove-box. We had to open the trunk using the pull cable under the passengers rear seat headrest.
New BCM installed plus was told we had to replace both of the key fob remotes which had to be reprogrammed.
Cost = $600+

Chipping paint on the door handles. Worse on the driver side than passenger side. 
Cost = Quoted nearly $400 for the dealer to order replacement handles, paint and install them. I have not yet had this repair done.

Passenger seat belt wouldn't pull out or retract. Safety issue so paid for the repair.
Cost = $100


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*06 complaints*

2006 - 16,000km;s
Only 2 complaints, 
1-These cars should have come with Gauges for oil press./voltmeter!
2-I cannot turn off my Traction control - just boils the tires, if i do feather it out of the hole, hit 2nd & again, your sideways! 
And Yes, i know how to drive!
Maybe crappy tires? 235/40 x ZR-18's Zexius -Japanese i think?
Other than this, may be one of the best built cars i;ve ever owned, very happy!


----------



## Papa's Goat (Dec 16, 2004)

*2004 Problems*

Now have 9600 miles
Have had windshield replaced under warranty due to distortion
Had power steering pump replaced under warranty due to whine noise


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Coming up on 20 grand, o6 CGM, no problems, and yeah I knocked on wood


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

05 with 154K. Replaced front brake pads, rear seat stitching pulled loose,
replaced spark plugs, replaced gas cap, replaced battery. About it.

Larry


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

22900ish. Leaking strut and broken end links. Steering wheel silver trim isn't 100 %. Other than that, it's peachy neato keen.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

2006 daily driven 55k miles, have only replaced the pcm and the a/c compressor is on its way out very dependable vehicle otherwise.


----------



## michaelescobar1606 (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys I'm fairly new because I haven't made any posts I mostly read and I'm kind of getting the hang of navigating a forums now lol. So heres my brief introduction, my name is Mike. 

My Goat is a 2004 Torrid red with 2005 Internals, it has 74,000 miles on the body and 70,000 miles on the engine/ tranny

so far I'v bought a new radiator,

on o4 breaks one piston failed the rubber around the piston was broken so I upgraded to 06 break system this happened around 62k miles

noise in the rear just got a bit worse so I will change the Dif fluid this week with Torco SGO 75-90.

other than that shes been a pleasure to drive no problems what so ever


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I only have 18,000 on it (10,000 was on it when I bought it in August).

Hopefully I don't have to replace anything for a long time (only things I want to replace!)


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

44,000 miles here and I have had to replace the oil pressure switch and my stitching is crap on the back seats and driver seat. I also have the clunk in the rear, will have to change the fluid and add some synthetic. And now the shaft on the power steering pump is squeeling. But over all a pretty good fast ass car. I beat the **** out of it too.


----------



## Ls1young_goat (Feb 3, 2011)

2004 gto 60,070miles daily driver runs good =]


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

*My List*

Bought my Goat new in Feb 2005. I now have 92K miles on it and I have a nice list:

Rear End - Replaced at about 45K (Whining Noise problem, and I can hear it coming back now on the new one)

3 Sets of Tires - Alignment has always been an issue, all 4 tires always wear from the inside with plenty of tread left everywhere else. I've been going with the stock set up, 245 45 17, thinking of slimming them to 235 45 17 and seeing if that makes a difference (Suggestions welcome)

Replaced Battery to Optima, had that replaced under warranty due to electrical problem.

Electrical Problem, auto lights have stayed on a on a few occassions, draining my battery completely and leaving me begging for a jump from complete strangers

Passenger door lock won't unlock with Key. Have to manually lock and unlock, it's a pain because I always have to wait for the passenger to get out to lock the door behind them. I always have to explain this to my passengers, especially when its a cute girl in a skirt, if not they think I'm trying to catch a peek of them getting out. LOL! I can tell because they always slide off the seat with such care. :lol:

CD Changer works when it wants to, sometimes it will take 5 minutes trying to change discs and then tell me there is a mechanical error. Sometimes it works just fine.

I know I have a blown speaker, so now I listen to my stereo at a decent volume so that I don't have to listen to the distortion.

Mute button on steering wheel tends to change the channel on the radio, or the output if I'm listening to CD's. Maybe 3 our of 5 times does it actually mute the stereo.

Leather cover on my stick shift has come loose on the upper right hand corner, so you can see the inside when I'm in 2nd gear.

Bubbling on chrome trim on steering wheel (Very Common problem)

Oh yeah, and all the stupid clips that hold down the floor mats are broken and lost causing my passenger floor mat to be creased in the middle because of careless passengers stepping on it and not being careful. For the life of me I can't get it to stay flat, I must have had some heavy passengers at one point.

Even with all these issues, I still love my GTO like no other car. It's my baby and I love to hear her roar. She still makes me smile, and I still get attention from other car guys. 

:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

71k now... CD player is acting up. Can't switch or remove CD 3. Full suspension is blown.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

05 with almost 27K. No problems, knocking on wood; original tires and battery. Always garaged, no stitching or paint problems. I have RP in the differential and M6 gearbox but, based on opinions read on this forum, may try something else next change. Use Mobil One. Car is used gently.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

21000 on a 05 gto,red clip on passenger lock falls out, peeling silver on steering wheel, stitching on rear seats, never even saw the floormat clips on the car, catalytic converter on passenger side melted, glove box for some reason is not lined up dont know why nothings in it, one of the lights in for the window switch comes and goes. Other than that probably the most complete driving experience i've ever had. I love my jasabelle.


----------



## Boosted17 (Dec 21, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 05 with 154K. Replaced front brake pads, rear seat stitching pulled loose,
> replaced spark plugs, replaced gas cap, replaced battery. About it.
> 
> Larry


That is good to see with that many miles!


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

06 with 34,437 had it 2 weeks and seems great. the silver on steering wheel looks to have one spot its folded over its self. other owner looked to abuse a front brake change rotors look awful grooved. nothing else i can see has happened.


----------



## ls2gtofan2005 (May 28, 2011)

61,700 replaced parts tie rod ends, front and rear breaks,rear seat rips, battery.
what i need to replace rear springs might replace all four if money allows think the ignition is starting to stiff n up and replace the gas cap but hasn't thrown a code yet.. other then that havent had anything major go wrong with it.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

06 M6, 17608 miles. My car is a nightmare. I use it for what its intended for. I rarely dump the clutch, maybe about 10 times at 3 rpms. 

A/C needed to be recharged at 470 miles
Both struts replaced at 798 miles (due to leaky struts)
also Sway bar links and bushings (due to oil from struts)
T/C button inop and replaced at 3214 miles
Fuel cap not sealing at 4995 miles
Every pulley replaced 2 twice (and still sweaks every start up for 10 minutes)
Both Belts replaced
In the sun you can see the piss poor paint job 
some clunking when shifting into 2nd gear
Battery at around 8000 miles

I still love my car i just cant believe what a lemon i got. I plan on keeping this car forever!


----------

